# Bruce Kneller aka RSOC aka Red Star of China Arrested



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 22, 2006)

Police Bust 'Steroid Guru' Bruce Kneller In Massachusetts on Steroid and Firearm Charges

CANTON -- A multi-agency investigation yielded the seizure of more than 100,000 suspected steroid pills from a man who is called the "Steroid Guru" for his numerous writings on the topic.

Bruce Kneller, 37, of 735 Randolph Street in Canton, was arraigned Tuesday morning in Stoughton District court on drug distribution and weapons charges.

The investigation was a joint venture by the U.S. Postal Inspectors, Massachusetts state police, the FDA and the Canton police department.
Kneller's writings on the benefits of performance-enhancing substancea are widely available via the Internet.

Investigators allege Kneller was making the pills himself and then distributing them.

http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/showthread.php?t=134240398


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 22, 2006)

hope this isn't old news...


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 22, 2006)

This is true it's posted on another board.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 22, 2006)

If you look at the actuall website of the news article they say he was arraigned on 2/21/06 he probably  got busted awhile ago.  So if you ordered anything from RSOC i wouldn't accept it.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 22, 2006)

i dont think people realize just how majorly big this bust was. red star was the longest running uglab in the states and they were around for at least 8 years now.   major loss to the bodybuilding comunity and also quite a few pro's will feel it as they were suppliers to some of the biggest names out there. excellent products and service for many years.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar..._steroids_ring/


Arrest is called first in Web steroids ring
DA says drugs sold to bodybuilders
By Maria Cramer and Kathleen Burge, Globe Staff | February 22, 2006

CANTON -- In the kitchen of his nondescript Canton apartment, Bruce Kneller packaged tens of thousands of illegal steroid pills he then shipped to Internet customers around the country, Norfolk County prosecutors said yesterday.

Federal and local authorities say they seized 100,000 suspected steroid tablets and 10 firearms from Kneller's home after his arrest on Friday -- the first raid in a two-year investigation into what authorities say is a nationwide steroid manufacturing and distributing ring that advertised discreetly on the Internet.

Yesterday, Kneller, 37, stood quietly in a Stoughton District courtroom in a suit and black overcoat as a plea of not guilty was entered on his behalf to charges including drug possession with intent to distribute and 10 counts of unlawful possession of a firearm.

Kneller, described by authorities as a former registered nurse and a self-employed import-export businessman, is accused of distributing the drugs to consumers who ordered them via e-mail and sent cash payments wrapped in aluminum foil to addresses in California. Authorities said the ring has made hundreds of thousands of dollars by marketing the drugs in gyms and on legitimate websites for bodybuilders.

To build their case, federal authorities said, they ordered illegal steroids over the Internet from e-mail addresses linked to Kneller. Authorities said they are continuing to investigate.

Officials said they do not know of any well-known athletes among customers. Two customers who were listed in court documents declined to talk about Kneller or his company.

''We do think there is a tremendous public safety issue attached to this," Norfolk District Attorney William R. Keating said yesterday. ''This case will provide, I think, a very rare opportunity to see just how these kinds of illegal Internet steroid distribution businesses work."

Illegal steroids and other performance-enhancing drugs have made international headlines in big-time sports with baseball stars, including slugger Mark McGwire, testifying before Congress last year. Professional sports leagues have since instituted stricter drug testing policies. The investigation that led to Kneller's arrest also involves US postal inspectors, the federal Food and Drug Administration, and the Canton police.

Kneller's lawyer denied the allegations, calling his client a family man with solid roots in the Canton area.

''He's born and raised here," said lawyer Edward Sharkansky. ''He's got family here. This is his home."

Kneller's parents and his wife, June, sat in the courtroom yesterday during the arraignment. They declined to speak to reporters afterward. In the basement of the courthouse, near the detention room, Kneller's mother comforted her daughter-in-law, her head against hers, one arm draped around her shoulder.

Authorities said Kneller had not registered the weapons in Massachusetts. Keating said he does not believe the guns are connected to the alleged drug operation. Kneller is also charged with unlawful possession of ammunition, and drug possession near a school.

Asked why thousands of suspected steroid pills were found in his client's home, Sharkansky said the answer would be fleshed out during trial.
''I don't have an explanation," he said.

Kneller is accused of working for a drug operation that advertised itself as Red Star Laboratories, which customers could find by searching on the Internet.

Customers were directed to an e-mail address that offered them price lists and products, typically $75 for a bottle of pills. To order, they used a second address. They were instructed to send money to one of six addresses in the San Diego area.

Prosecutors said Kneller received steroid pills, including some growth hormones designed for farm animals, from as far away as China and possibly as close as New Jersey. He then repackaged the pills that included Anadrol, Polysteron, and Masteron; wrapped them in labels that advertised them as Red Star Laboratories products; and sent them to customers by mail, prosecutors said. They said it is possible that Kneller mixed compounds to make some of the steroid pills.

Kneller, who was sometimes described as a chemist in online publications, has been a frequent, opinionated contributor to bodybuilding websites, including Testosterone Nation and MuscleMag International, often discussing in technical detail the pros and cons of various steroids and diet supplements. He wrote colorfully, sometimes with abundant expletives, describing his passion for Harley-Davidson motorcycles, high-performance cars, bull mastiffs, and sex.

But at Blue Hills Village, the quiet apartment complex on Randolph Street in Canton where Kneller lives, neighbors said he was a friendly, polite man who never bothered anyone and lived peacefully with his wife. Several were shocked to learn of the allegations against Kneller.

''My jaw just kind of dropped," said Lisa Miller, 34, who lives below Kneller's second floor apartment. ''It's scary. . . . I don't think it's really hit me yet."

Kneller, who is not a bodybuilder but wrote once about his struggle to lose 25 pounds quickly, often used the pen name ''Brock Strasser" in online magazines. Those who know him from the world of bodybuilding supplements describe him as an intelligent writer who liked to provoke controversy.

In a 1998 column for Testosterone Nation, the credit line described him as holding a degree in nursing and working at a biopharmaceutical company in Cambridge. The article said he had researched diet supplements for more than 10 years and worked in drug development for more than four years.

Stephen Schmitz of Bedford met Kneller years ago when both worked at a biotech company. Yesterday, he said he was surprised to hear about the charges.

''I don't believe that the charges are true," he said. ''Bruce is a very bright guy."

In October, the Washington Post paid a researcher to test diet supplements, including two made by Applied Lifescience Research Industries Inc., a Las Vegas company linked to another supplement company, Gaspari Nutrition in Neptune, N.J., for which Kneller was a consultant. After the Post reported that the researcher found steroids in the ALRI supplements, Kneller and an ALRI official responded in an open letter to the Post.

''None of the compounds we have developed and currently market are in current violation of any controlled substance act at either the federal or state level," they wrote.

The company, however, stopped making the supplements.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 22, 2006)

bowling pins worst nightmare.
812=new high series set on 2-15-2006 using a brand new ball that had yet to be thrown on the lanes till this night  

Congrats Pin


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 23, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> bowling pins worst nightmare.
> 812=new high series set on 2-15-2006 using a brand new ball that had yet to be thrown on the lanes till this night
> 
> Congrats Pin



and this had to do with what part of the bust? Is this pins whereabouts when it all went down.  J/K for those undercovers... wherever you are


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 23, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> and this had to do with what part of the bust? Is this pins whereabouts when it all went down.  J/K for those undercovers... wherever you are



speaking of undercovers, didnt i see you and kell under the covers earlier? 


No, but really speaking of undercovers the feds were buying his stuff and that's what helped them get him.  scary to think about how easy that would be for them to do.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 23, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> speaking of undercovers, didnt i see you and kell under the covers earlier?
> 
> 
> No, but really speaking of undercovers the feds were buying his stuff and that's what helped them get him.  scary to think about how easy that would be for them to do.



That's really using your imagination........


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 23, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> That's really using your imagination........



nahh, just my eyes.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 23, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> nahh, just my eyes.



you freaking voyeur


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 23, 2006)

you know me O.  always tryin to get a glimpse of u and kell during coitus.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 23, 2006)

wow, just another good thread that has been totally derailed from its original topic.


----------



## Big A (Mar 3, 2006)

I remember when Bruce was going under the name Brock Strasser and selling fina kits on Renegade in the late '90s and Animal felt that his market for the kits was affected so he threatened Bruce, myself and all the Renegade staff with calling the feds on us. I still have all those emails from back then.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 3, 2006)

i really think that when red star started posting on open source boards that was the start of their downfall.  they had build a well established clientele and had no need to openly post their goods but once they started doign that on meso & outlaw it was quite easy for the feds to get any info they needed to be able to buy product from them.  let that be a lesson for every source, DONT OPEN SOURCE POST ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE DOMESTIC!!!!


----------



## Big A (Mar 3, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i really think that when red star started posting on open source boards that was the start of their downfall.  they had build a well established clientele and had no need to openly post their goods but once they started doign that on meso & outlaw it was quite easy for the feds to get any info they needed to be able to buy product from them.  let that be a lesson for every source, DONT OPEN SOURCE POST ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE DOMESTIC!!!!



I agree with that about the domestics - I really don't think it's too wise for a domestic to openly advertise, but that is their perogative.
The foreigns though, some (most of them) are in countries where they are not breaking any laws, so more power to them. The onus then falls on the customer to be careful.


----------



## healthfreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Big A said:
			
		

> I agree with that about the domestics - I really don't think it's too wise for a domestic to openly advertise, but that is their perogative.
> The foreigns though, some (most of them) are in countries where they are not breaking any laws, so more power to them. The onus then falls on the customer to be careful.



yeah thats why the smart ones go private after getting enough customers.


----------

